# a medication that doesn't make you tired.



## flowerchild91 (Jul 2, 2012)

ive tryed zoloft, lexipro, & celexa they all make me super tired. im a single mom who works at least 48 hours a week & cant be tired. I recently quit taking celexa because it literally made me fall asleep at work & i couldn't function on it, which didnt help with the anxiety haha. what medication can I take for anxiety/ depression & still be able to get through the day?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wellbutrin from what i heard.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Ask your doc for an SNRI instead of an SSRI. Like kehcorpz said, Wellbutrin is one. An SNRI deals with norepinephrine as well as serotonin. Norepinephrine deals with energy, etc.
For non-prescription things you could try Aniracetam, Rhodiola Rosea or different forms of Ginseng.


----------



## hoodsurgeon (Sep 18, 2011)

iamwhoiam said:


> Ask your doc for an SNRI instead of an SSRI. Like kehcorpz said, Wellbutrin is one. An SNRI deals with norepinephrine as well as serotonin. Norepinephrine deals with energy, etc.
> For non-prescription things you could try Aniracetam, Rhodiola Rosea or different forms of Ginseng.


No, wellbutrin (Bupropion) is a DNRI (dopamine norepinepherine re-uptake inhibitor) Not an SNRI.

As an answer as what wouldn't make you tired, would most likely be: SNRI, NRI, DNRI, DRI.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

prozac and wellbutrin combined well defintely keep you not from being sleepy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dexedrine should keep you up as it is an amphetamine. The only problem with this drug is the great reluctance of doctors to prescribe it.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

So they make drugs just for people with anxiety and motivation problems? Because i really need something like that


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

SSRI + wellbutrin.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Your so lucky lexapro gives me really bad insomia. Ill trade ya lol. Maybe your bp low take it with ritilin or caffine even wellbutrin will help keep you awake. Don't take effexor it not worth the withdraws.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

High dose Effexor XR can be quite stimulating and works on anxiety, doses around 300mg.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, amps.!!!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't understand why they give us meds that make us tired and harder for us to function!!!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I DoNt UnDeRsTaNd WhY they giVe Us meDs that maKe Us TiReD and haRdeR foR uS to FunCtioN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rockyraccoon said:


> Dexedrine should keep you up as it is an amphetamine. The only problem with this drug is the great reluctance of doctors to prescribe it.


Today I took 15 mg of Adderall and then proceeded to take an hour long nap (& this was immediate release Adderall). I woke up when my mother called me at the time I'd instructed her to wake me.

The first time I ever took a Dexedrine Spansule (sp?) I took a 3 hour nap.

I must say that I'm highly unimpressed by the ability of amphetamines to keep me awake. Caffeine is vastly more potent when it comes to wakefulness.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

flowerchild91 said:


> ive tryed zoloft, lexipro, & celexa they all make me super tired.


If you have a pdoc who's as much of a jackass as mine, he'd have you try the three SSRIs that you've missed: Prozac, Paxil, & Luvox. I'm currently on Celexa, now half a month into beating dead horse #6. Thus far it's producing the same totally unacceptable side effects as all the 5 prior SSRIs. Next week I'm suppose to call if it's still not working.

Not sure exactly what I'm going to say. Perhaps I should be blunt, explaining that I find masturbation to be a good hobby, but a pill that kills sex drive, inhibits orgasm, and presents erection problems really gets in the way of my pursuit of said hobby. This has been the problem I've had with every other SSRI, in addition to the fact that they don't do a damn thing for my anxiety, depression, nor OCD. They're sugar pills with the added disadvantage of side effects!:mum


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> The first time I ever took a Dexedrine Spansule (sp?) I took a 3 hour nap.
> 
> I must say that I'm highly unimpressed by the ability of amphetamines to keep me awake. Caffeine is vastly more potent when it comes to wakefulness.


Gotta say I have the opposite effect, I find Dexedrine far more wakefulness promoting than Caffeine. I found even 5mg of Dexedrine > 300mg of caffeine in terms of wakefulness promotion to be honest.


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Today I took 15 mg of Adderall and then proceeded to take an hour long nap (& this was immediate release Adderall). I woke up when my mother called me at the time I'd instructed her to wake me.
> 
> The first time I ever took a Dexedrine Spansule (sp?) I took a 3 hour nap.


looks like you are looking for a wakefulness promoting agent, in which case I would look into Monafidil instead


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

welbutrin gives you more energy but usually makes you feel more anxious or activated..not a good thing for someone with anxiety..u would have to find an anti-anxiety med to combine with it..

do not start taking dexedrine to give you more energy..bad idea imo..
yeah every anti-anxiety med ive tried also makes me tired or foggy headed, apathetic..


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Effexor can be stimulating and help with anxiety 
Vyvanse ???
Parnate 
Wellbutrin 
Good luck trying to get any of them to do anything 
Your lifestyle sounds hectic! It could be something to look at changing if possible ?
Have you been diagnosed with depression ?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> Gotta say I have the opposite effect, I find Dexedrine far more wakefulness promoting than Caffeine. I found even 5mg of Dexedrine > 300mg of caffeine in terms of wakefulness promotion to be honest.


My response to amphetamines (one of calm) is what makes my pdoc believe that I definitely must have ADD, as this isn't what would happen in those without ADD. He even mentioned that some ADD kids take an stimulant dose later in the day to help them sleep at night.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> My response to amphetamines (one of calm) is what makes my pdoc believe that I definitely must have ADD, as this isn't what would happen in those without ADD. He even mentioned that some ADD kids take an stimulant dose later in the day to help them sleep at night.


My Pdoc said the same thing as yours, so I assume I don't have hyperactive ADHD. That said I don't take Dexedrine anymore, when you react to it like I do I suppose mood crashes and insomnia are more commonplace. Though I do wish I could find something to help with my daytime hypersomnia and inattentiveness/lack of focus.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

blakeyz said:


> Effexor can be stimulating and help with anxiety
> *Vyvanse ???*
> Parnate
> Wellbutrin
> ...


No way is she getting Vyvanse for anxiety/depression. Vyvanse is the pro-drug of dextroamphetamine. It exists for two reasons:

1. Pro-drug means it must be metabolized by your body to work. It must be swallowed and your body turns it into dextroamphetamine. Effectively, it works like an extended release version of dex. Being a pro-drug it's useless to junkies as snorting it won't do a damn thing, other than really frustrate them. Unlike snorting amphetamines that would get them high. This distinction doesn't matter to men, seeing how I swallow all pills. I only snort nasal sprays that were intentionally designed for snorting.

2. Biggest reason Vyvanse is exists is because Shire, a major drug company, had a desire to make billions. After Adderall XR's patent ran out they were in serious need of a new cash cow & this was it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> 2. Biggest reason Vyvanse is exists is because Shire, a major drug company, had a desire to make billions. After Adderall XR's patent ran out they were in serious need of a new cash cow & this was it.


If I recall correctly, didn't Shire actually precipitate the stimulant shortage by lowering their supply output of Adderall XR, so users would be forced to switch to generics or other stimulants, thus depleting the supply of others too and then creating a need for doctors to switch patients to the new vyvanse which was in ready supply?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> My Pdoc said the same thing as yours, so I assume I don't have hyperactive ADHD.


Now the official diagnosis is ADHD Primarily Inattentive, which strikes me as a ridiculous term. First it says AD-HYPERACTIVITY-D, then 'Primary Inattentive' is added to negate the 'H'.

Seems it would be easier to just call it ADD, a term that already leaves out an extra that must then be negated.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Now the official diagnosis is ADHD Primarily Inattentive, which strikes me as a ridiculous term. First it says AD-HYPERACTIVITY-D, then 'Primary Inattentive' is added to negate the 'H'.
> 
> Seems it would be easier to just call it ADD, a term that already leaves out an extra that must then be negated.


I'd agree, ADHD and ADD-I seem like more logical diagnostic acronyms.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> If I recall correctly, didn't Shire actually precipitate the stimulant shortage by lowering their supply output of Adderall XR, so users would be forced to switch to generics or other stimulants, thus depleting the supply of others too and then creating a need for doctors to switch patients to the new vyvanse which was in ready supply?


There has been much finger pointing on this issue.

The FDA, which keeps tabs on what meds are in shortage, points the finger at the DEA. Some may feel I'm biased, seeing how I deem the DEA to be the personification of evil. The DEA should be eliminated -- when I'm in a bad mood, I say lined up & shot for crimes against humanity.

Seems a federal agency (FDA) can be deemed objective in their criticism of another federal agency (DEA). The DEA had not increased their strict quotas on how much amphetamine products that could be produced each year for quite some time. Problem: over the last 5 years scripts for such meds rose by something like 20% as the DEA held steady refusing to raise their quotas. After much flak, the DEA raised quotas by 30% in January 2012.

The DEA points their finger at greedy drug companies, saying the shortage is due to them using their DEA-alloted amount of raw amphetamine to put into the highest cost brand name products first. While big pharma has ethical standards lower than hookers & used car salesmen, the DEA doesn't seem to get that if not for their ridiculous quotas there would be plenty of amphetamine to put in all products, including generics.

This whole quota system for C-II substances is insane. Does the DEA imagine that if not for such limits Drug Company Inc. would produce unlimited amounts of raw dextroamphetamine, and pile millions of tons of the stuff in unguarded warehouses such that drug dealers & junkies could simply help themselves? There is no reason to believe the free market would make excess, as excess is waste which = $$$. No good capitalist wastes $$$.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ChrissyQ said:


> I DoNt UnDeRsTaNd WhY they giVe Us meDs that maKe Us TiReD and haRdeR foR uS to FunCtioN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SSRIs don't typically cause drowsiness. They certainly can, though it's not one of the complaints so common you'll hear about it endlessly.

Anxiety could be treated with benzos, but like any other CNS depressant, the most common side effect is drowsiness.

SSRIs are hard to predict. I've used Zoloft (stopped because it doesn't work for me) and the clinical trial data shows patients that received it reported drowsiness at twice the rate of those who got placebo, but then twice as many on Zoloft also reported insomnia as compared to those who got placebo. So this drug causes both! Going on data like that, who knows what your personal results may be.

Generally, Paxil is considered the most sedating & Prozac the most stimulating of the SSRIs (though I sure couldn't tell the difference).


----------

